# Removing soap from single plastic mold?



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 25, 2011)

I was trying to rush things and bought some single cavity plastic molds since Michael's only had two of the four cavity molds I had been using. I used a very expensive FO in the batch that I tossed in those molds, and two weeks later, I still cannot get the soap out of those single molds. I've tried freezing, prying, pushing, freezing and then heating, etc. Nothing is working. I REALLY want that soap! I'm honestly to the point that I might just freeze and cut the stupid molds off of the soap, since I NEVER plan to use those garbage molds again for soap. I was hoping to salvage them simply because, well, maybe I can find another use for them (but maybe not). Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I haven't had issues with any other molds so long as I freeze. And the other molds are the exact same thing, except they have more grasping area to flex the mold around. But, I even tried using my TEETH on one of the molds. :/


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd so have hacked into those things by now as well. I don;t have any useful suggestions for getting them out - sounds like you have tried everything! 

How frustrating though!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

You might have to wait for the soap to shrink from the sides and then it may be easier to get out. It could be well stuck to the bottom though. I poured soap into stainless steel cups and had to wait about a month but it eventually came out.  :wink:


----------



## paillo (Sep 25, 2011)

the worst molds i've ever had trouble getting bars out of are the heavy-duty white plastic ones. next to worst are the cheap plastic ones from michaels. tried one mold, tried everything including mineral oil and letting it 'season' -- no luck regardless.  milky way molds don't last forever, but they have the designs i use all the time, and cheap enough to replace. can't wait until everyone has great molds in silicone! don't know what else to suggest!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 25, 2011)

For next time, try happy DIY on etsy.  Lots of great silicone molds and very reasonable.  Six cavity molds start at about $5 and if you get more than one the shipping is very reasonable.  I've done both gelled and non-gelled soap in them and no problem with releasing.

I don't have any sage advice on unmolding from these particular molds.  I usually just freeze and then flex the mold until it pops loose.  Sorry you're not getting any joy from this.  I suppose you could carve it out and make soap balls as a last resort.


----------



## panzerakc (Sep 26, 2011)

How long are you leaving them in the freezer?

Anita


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 26, 2011)

panzerakc said:
			
		

> How long are you leaving them in the freezer?
> 
> Anita



Yes, that's what I want to know, too. I've had a few stubborn molds that refused to give up the goods until I froze them for 2 or 3 days, and then my soaps just popped right out.


IrishLass


----------



## ToniD (Sep 26, 2011)

Its been three weeks and I still have soap stuck in one of those type molds.   I don't wnat to sacrifice the mold cuz I use it for MP sometimes, but yeah, it is very frustrating.   I won't do that again.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not finding a link. It's basically a rectangle mold that can be used with stamps. It's Life of the Party brand. I LOVE the four cavity molds, which are identical to the single cavity, but the singles don't have enough area around the mold to flex them to pop the soap out. I have not had a single issue with the four cavity, so I don't believe that it has anything to do with anything other than the mold itself. I've been letting them just sit to see if they'd shrink back. If I can get the sides apart I can hopefully pop them out whole after freezing.


----------



## panzerakc (Sep 27, 2011)

Another thing to remember about using the freezer is that the soap has to be frozen when you try to unmold it.  Don't let it sit out on the counter for even a minute.

You also might try running really hot water over the bottom of the frozen mold.  Just make sure you keep your hand over the back side in case the soap lets go suddenly.   

Good luck!

Anita


----------



## Shar (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the heavy duty plastic molds in the hummingbird pattern. I always put them in the freezer for about 4 hours or so until they are frozen and they plop out easily that way and the pattern is perfect and not smudged . The key is to make sure they are frozen before unmolding and just bang them a few times on the counter as soon as you take them out of the freezer.


----------

